# NC/SC Is there a gathering? from a newbie



## ken mckee (Feb 13, 2009)

Just wondering if there is a annual gathering of fellow SMF members in the N.C. and S.C. areas, where, when or can we make one happen?


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 13, 2009)

I am sure if you mention it you can make it happen. Friendly bunch here.
I am in MA. so SC-NC is a bit too far for me. Good luck though.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't know about one there but your more than welcome to come to the one in north Florida. Can you say road trip


----------



## ken mckee (Feb 13, 2009)

Where in north Fl. , cause I'm all about road trips. Before I left Florida for NC, I spent quite a bit of time in the panhandle, Alligator point and further west.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2009)

Just NW of Tallahassee


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2009)

Heres the thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=24192


----------



## ken mckee (Feb 13, 2009)

*Pineywoods*

Nw Tallahassee, that would be like............. Two Egg, yes. Count me in!!!!
I Love that area


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually between Chattahoochee and Quincy


----------

